# Rumor: Nintendo planning on buying Sega!



## Bryon15 (Dec 23, 2012)

http://filenuke.com/lpsdjr6gfayf
Anyway what do you guys think about this? I think it would be awesome. Nintendo having access to all of Sega's IPs and development teams.

Also, that video was originally on youtube:
http://etherealchaos.forumotion.com/t276-rumor-nintendo-buying-sega
But they removed it. Now, why would they do that if there was no truth behind it? Good chance of this happening. More info:
http://www.tssznews.com/2012/12/07/rumor-nintendo-is-planning-to-acquire-sega/


----------



## VinvinMario (Dec 23, 2012)

Good bye rings, hello coins!


----------



## EnigmaXtreme (Dec 23, 2012)

Now just imagine Iwata on the phone asking Yu Suzuki to "Name his price"


----------



## Range-TE (Dec 23, 2012)

There was a rumor like this back in 2008 or so I think, I'm taking this with a medium sized pile of salt.
What I'm hoping is that Sega becomes Ninty's 2nd party developer much like HAL, Gamefreak etc.


----------



## Elrinth (Dec 23, 2012)

Wasn't there also a rumour that Nintendo wnted to buy back RARE?


----------



## Heran Bago (Dec 23, 2012)

This would be completely huge for the pachinko industry. sega-sammy holdings is the biggest player.


----------



## Bryon15 (Dec 23, 2012)

Elrinth said:


> Wasn't there also a rumour that Nintendo wnted to buy back RARE?


Yep.

http://www.zeldainformer.com/news/c...negotiate-its-way-into-ownership-of-banjo-and


----------



## smile72 (Dec 23, 2012)

If this is true it would be awesome for Nintendo.


----------



## raulpica (Dec 23, 2012)

Please do, Nintendo. I would love a TRUE crossover platform starring Mario and Sonic (not that Olympics crap)


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 23, 2012)

sega needs a revival, nintendo does too actually in a way


----------



## Chaossaturn (Dec 23, 2012)

Hope it comes to be but only time will tell if it true or not.


----------



## Issac (Dec 23, 2012)

Hmm, Sega can make some games on their own, Rare can not. Or, rather, those who are left on Rare.... However, if Nintendo were to buy back Rare, I'm sure their quality control would make sure we'd get a good Banjo sequel / reboot


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 23, 2012)

So if Nintendo does this then wouldn't mean that SEGA is finished? Hmmm, just as I planned.


----------



## Bryon15 (Dec 23, 2012)

Canonbeat234 said:


> So if Nintendo does this then wouldn't mean that SEGA is finished? Hmmm, just as I planned.


No. It simply means that Sega would be making their games solely for Nintendo's systems. But nintendo would control what games Sega makes. It could be their IPs like sonic. Or nintendo could have them make a new game for one of their IPs like F-zero.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 23, 2012)

Unfortunately Sega doesn't have a single worthwhile IP I can think of off the top of my head that hasn't been complete shit in the past 15 years.


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Dec 23, 2012)

Only a loser would sell out to Nintendo, you can't let the enemy win. It's like surrendering and becoming their slaves. Die with the ship Sega!..Or just keep doing what you're doing.


----------



## McHaggis (Dec 23, 2012)

I don't see the value in buying Sega, unless they want to expand their arcade business or something. The two companies are like chalk and cheese, with Sega having a rather large focus on mobile at the moment. I just don't see their goals aligning very well. I also don't see how Sega could thrive as a second-party company, multi-platform games are a big part of Sega's market. Even if they were planning on leaving Sega untouched after buying them, and were just hoping to acquire the rights to Sonic and co, I think it would make more sense just to ask Sega if they could license them for a few games.

I was actually thinking that Nintendo should buy a decent games company recently. With THQ dying a slow and painful death, I thought Nintendo might step in to acquire some franchises that had a different target audience as well as some free licenses to Virtual Console games. There's also the casual appeal of uDraw, which was successful on the Wii but flopped on the PS3 and 360, that kind of seems like it would tie-in with the GamePad rather well.

Nintendo has enough mascots. They don't need to acquire Sonic and co. If they were going to buy, they would be looking to expand their appeal on games for the Wii U. I might believe they'd want to buy RARE, I half want them to buy THQ... Sega, I just can't see it.



MADKATZ99 said:


> Only a loser would sell out to Nintendo, you can't let the enemy win. It's like surrendering and becoming their slaves. Die with the ship Sega!..Or just keep doing what you're doing.


Sega stopped being Nintendo's enemy in 2001.  Didn't you get the memo?


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 23, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Unfortunately Sega doesn't have a single worthwhile IP I can think of off the top of my head that hasn't been complete shit in the past 15 years.


Educate yourself.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 23, 2012)

WiiUBricker said:


> Educate yourself.


 
A franchise with two games that has been dead for years. Break out those wallets Nintendo, you've got a cash cow waiting to be milked!


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 23, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> A franchise with two games that has been dead for years. Break out those wallets Nintendo, you've got a cash cow waiting to be milked!


You said 15 years. Now you are making excuses.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 23, 2012)

WiiUBricker said:


> You said 15 years. Now you are making excuses.


 
Point is that it's barely even a franchise and as many bad business decisions Nintendo makes, they're not mentally challenged enough to buy Sega for a complete flop like Shenmue.

Also whether Shenmue is good is _highly_ subjective. There's a ton of people who think it's garbage.


----------



## silver_ryder (Dec 23, 2012)

Sure....!


----------



## chartube12 (Dec 23, 2012)

Could Sega have wanted THQ and asked Nintendo for a lone? Nintendo agreed if Sega became a Nintendo owned 2nd party? Nah. It be too crazy!


----------



## Pleng (Dec 23, 2012)

Even if this happens I doubt we'll see Daytona, Sega Rally or NiGHTS on 3DS so I don't think I really care..


----------



## raulpica (Dec 23, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Point is that it's barely even a franchise and as many bad business decisions Nintendo makes, they're not mentally challenged enough to buy Sega for a complete flop like Shenmue.
> 
> Also whether Shenmue is good is _highly_ subjective. There's a ton of people who think it's garbage.


Hush Guild, you don't want to ruin yet another thread with derailment


----------



## SpaceJump (Dec 23, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Point is that it's barely even a franchise and as many bad business decisions Nintendo makes, they're not mentally challenged enough to buy Sega for a complete flop like Shenmue.
> 
> Also whether *any game* is good is _highly_ subjective. There's a ton of people who think it's garbage.


Fixed that for you 

The only Sega franchise I mostly care about is Panzer Dragoon, and we all know how alive that is  So I couldn't care less if N buys S.


----------



## Cuelhu (Dec 23, 2012)

All I can think of now is whether they'd release Alex Kidd 3D and/or Alex Kidd U.


----------



## Arras (Dec 23, 2012)

SEGA + Ninty should make a new F-Zero like GX. I think that one was partly (or completely?) developed by SEGA.


----------



## Elrinth (Dec 23, 2012)

Basically, Sonic Adventure 2 Battle. Sonic The Hedgehog 1,2,3. Anything else, crap!!!!!!
Wait a minute, isn't Phantasy Star made by SEGA themselves?
If so, then a new Phantasy Star CORE game would be really nice.
Wasn't Wonder Boy SEGA aswell? If so, then it'd be awesome with a new Monster Lair-ish Wonder Boy.


----------



## Valwin (Dec 23, 2012)

i am sorry wtf is hip hop gamer thing ?


----------



## Bryon15 (Dec 23, 2012)

McHaggis said:


> I was actually thinking that Nintendo should buy a decent games company recently.


 
Well, nintendo did scoop up monolith soft.

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/*Monolith*_*Soft*



Arras said:


> SEGA + Ninty should make a new F-Zero like GX. I think that one was partly (or completely?) developed by SEGA.


I think completely.

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/*F*-*Zero*_*GX*


Valwin said:


> i am sorry wtf is hip hop gamer thing ?


They write for electronic gaming monthly.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 23, 2012)

Well, irregardless, you may think that Nintendo (if this happens which is highly unlikely) buys Sega they won't be diving into the "obscure" Sega franchises that people love nor will they be putting their own muscle (like their R&D teams which make Super Mario Galaxy and such) on them.

Really, this can only be for the worst. All you do is deprive a lot of gamers of Sega games (well, the few good ones they make) and Nintendo gets a bunch of franchises that are either bad, unprofitable, or both.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 23, 2012)

SEGA just needs to let go of that blue hedgehog. Keep everything but let go of Sonic, SEGA.


----------



## J-Machine (Dec 23, 2012)

I'd rather not have nintendo making decisions on games from the Yakuza or house of the dead. It would be nice if they could inject money to try and pump out a new single player phantasy star or panzer dragoon or even shenmue if only to get the fans of that series to stop begging for a conclusion game to that series.

in all honesty though I'd rather them buy I.P's then buy companies at this point.


----------



## Bryon15 (Dec 23, 2012)

Canonbeat234 said:


> SEGA just needs to let go of that blue hedgehog. Keep everything but let go of Sonic, SEGA.


But then there would be no more sonic games. And the last two (colors, generations) were really good.


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 23, 2012)

Am I the only one who suspects that if ninty buys sega, we are in for another Bayonetta fiasco?
What I mean by this is the sonic the hedgehog 4 episodes have been great games on mobile platforms, however, if Nintendo purchased Sega, the next episodes would most likely be released only on Nintendo platforms yes?


----------



## notmeanymore (Dec 23, 2012)

I don't want this to happen so I can hold onto the small hope that another Sega console may be coming.

Also, as for all the Sonic hate, Sonic Rush was a good game that came out in the last 15 years, and I would think with Nintendo backing them, they can make a more than indecently awesome game.

Or hell, they could be buying Sega JUST to put their characters in the next Smash Bros.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 23, 2012)

The thing with Sonic games is people go "Oh these last few games were good" but when it comes to platformers they're entirely second rate. Like I guess Colors was alright but it's completely crap next to a Super Mario Galaxy. Maybe Sonic 4 was alright but it was complete crap next to Rayman Origins. Like why have a platformer franchise that is basically only "good" and hasn't been "great" in like 20 years?


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 23, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Unfortunately Sega doesn't have a single worthwhile IP I can think of off the top of my head that hasn't been complete shit in the past 15 years.


 
Valkyria Chronicles.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 23, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> Valkyria Chronicles.


 
I don't think Nintendo would change its predicament unfortunately. No VC3 makes us all disgruntled.


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 23, 2012)

This could only be good... I would like Nintendo putting some quality control over some Sega IPs (I'm looking at you Sonic). Just imagine... finally a GOOD Sonic game made by Nintendo.

also, this is the final nail in the coffin for the 16 bit wars that we grew up in the nineties 

_"The Sega Genesis has blast processing_
_Super Nintendo.... owns it"_


----------



## McHaggis (Dec 23, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> This could only be good... I would like Nintendo putting some quality control over some Sega IPs (I'm looking at you Sonic). Just imagine... finally a GOOD Sonic game made by Nintendo.


...followed by that same game being rehashed for the following 10 years with slightly updated graphics: New Sonic, New Sonic U and New Sonic 2.  Also don't forget Paper Sonic.


----------



## Bryon15 (Dec 23, 2012)

Hmm. I would still want sonic team to make the games. They've gotten better. I can't imagine a nintendo made sonic game. It probably wouldn't feel like sonic at all.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Dec 23, 2012)

That would be..... GREAT!!
Miku in teh WEST!!!


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 23, 2012)

McHaggis said:


> ...followed by that same game being rehashed for the following 10 years with slightly updated graphics: New Sonic, New Sonic U and New Sonic 2. Also don't forget Paper Sonic.


yeap, pretty much


----------



## Arras (Dec 23, 2012)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> That would be..... GREAT!!
> Miku in teh WEST!!!


Of all the things that could possible come of this, that is probably the least likely to happen.


----------



## oxenh (Dec 23, 2012)

... Paper Sonic.... 

Anyway , I don´t think that Nintendo has planning on buying Sega...


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 23, 2012)

raulpica said:


> I would love a TRUE crossover platform starring Mario and Sonic


 


McHaggis said:


> Paper Sonic.


 
Man, now that in my head.


As in they meet in a Paper Mario game.

Really,almost all Mario games can have a Sonic and Mario crossover.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Dec 23, 2012)

Now maybe finally the streets of rage series could be revived with a sequel?  Well I can always hope can't I? Lol I don't even mind if it looks like final fight.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 23, 2012)

Whatever happened to, "Sega does what Ninten-don't," guys?

As for the rumor itself... I'd say take it with a grain of salt, but that's a bit too much credibility. Maybe a molecule is more fitting.


----------



## DJPlace (Dec 23, 2012)

I don't know about you guys but I want toejam and earl back on a freaking nintendo system and nintendo only, screw xbox for making 3 xbox only... but it would be too good to be true... now just buy rare back so we can have battletoads cross over with conker or even banjo/kazooie? LOL.


----------



## Gnargle (Dec 23, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Unfortunately Sega doesn't have a single worthwhile IP I can think of off the top of my head that hasn't been complete shit in the past 15 years.


Somebody hasn't played Sonic Colous and Generations, Jet Set Radio, NiGHTS and Sonic Racing Transformed.
You filthy casual. Just leave.


----------



## insidexdeath (Dec 23, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Unfortunately Sega doesn't have a single worthwhile IP I can think of off the top of my head that hasn't been complete shit in the past 15 years.



Um Bayonetta?


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Dec 23, 2012)

Arras said:


> Of all the things that could possible come of this, that is probably the least likely to happen.


 
Well if she's gonna be First Party then it is Arras.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 23, 2012)

I would stop buying SEGA products if the company were to be _tainted_ by Nintendo. Yeah, that's right.

Both SEGA and Nintendo have their very individual style - they're great on their own, but not necessarily together. A Sonic game needs to play like a Sonic game, a Mario game needs to play like a Mario game and I certainly don't want the two to become friends anytime soon. (Olympic Games don't really count )



NahuelDS said:


> This could only be good... I would like Nintendo putting some quality control over some Sega IPs (I'm looking at you Sonic). Just imagine... finally a GOOD Sonic game made by Nintendo.


_*cough cough* Sonic Rush, Sonic Rush Adventure, Sonic Colours, Sonic Colours DS (yes, it's a different game), Sonic Generations, Sonic Generations 3DS, Sonic & All-Stars Racing: Transformed. _Now stop whining.

Besides, to sell out, SEGA would have to be in serious financial trouble, and AFAIK they're not.


----------



## Valwin (Dec 23, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> I would stop buying SEGA products if the company were to be _tainted_ by Nintendo. Yeah, that's right.
> 
> Both SEGA and Nintendo have their very individual style - they're great on their own, but not necessarily together. A Sonic game needs to play like a Sonic Game, a Mario game needs to play like a Mario game and I certainly don't want the two to become friends anytime soon. (Olympic Games don't really count )


 
waa waaa   how dare Nintendo  think of buying Sega i wont buy Sega products  as protest that will show them ;o;o;


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 23, 2012)

J-Machine said:


> I'd rather not have nintendo making decisions on games from the Yakuza or house of the dead. It would be nice if they could inject money to try and pump out a new single player phantasy star or panzer dragoon or even shenmue if only to get the fans of that series to stop begging for a conclusion game to that series.
> 
> in all honesty though I'd rather them buy I.P's then buy companies at this point.


You know a new PSO is coming out right.


----------



## Terenigma (Dec 23, 2012)

If this means getting a new jet set radio on my 3DS then do nintendo better do it and do it fast.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 23, 2012)

Valwin said:


> waa waaa how dare Nintendo think of buying Sega i wont buy Sega products as protest that will show them ;o;o;


It wouldn't be a sign of protest - I just wouldn't buy them because they would no longer be what I wanted to buy, there's a big difference. If a product or brand changes beyond recognition and there's nothing holding the old customer down, why buy?


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Dec 23, 2012)

If this is true I can see some value in it for Nintendo. They could release a ton of old Sega arcade games on the virtual console. 

Depends on the price of the company though not sure what Sega is worth but it can't be too expensive (speaking in corporate terms.)


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 23, 2012)

PsionicRoshambo said:


> Depends on the price of the company though not sure what Sega is worth but it can't be too expensive (speaking in corporate terms.)


You would be quite suprised - SEGA's not only a software developer, they also hold the Arcade market with an iron fist and as far as I know, they're doing just fine.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Dec 23, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> You would be quite surprised - SEGA's not only a software developer, they also hold the Arcade market with an iron fist and as far as I know, they're doing just fine.


 
http://www.gamespot.com/news/sega-canceling-games-restructuring-business-6369032

They seem to paint a different picture.


----------



## XDel (Dec 23, 2012)

Well I for one would love to see this happen and would love to see Nintendo pull back some dated classics and revive them, such a Monster Boy, Zillion, Alex Kidd, and the like.


----------



## NeoGohan (Dec 23, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Unfortunately Sega doesn't have a single worthwhile IP* I can think of* off the top of my head that hasn't been complete shit in the past 15 years.


 
You're not thinking enough

i guess Yakuza is shit :/


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 23, 2012)

PsionicRoshambo said:


> http://www.gamespot.com/news/sega-canceling-games-restructuring-business-6369032
> 
> They seem to paint a different picture.


This article refers to the software division. That, and restructuring isn't anything weird during recession.


----------



## emigre (Dec 23, 2012)

I like how people think if Ninty bought Sega, there would be a revival of the relatively obscure Sega IPs.


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 23, 2012)

.





Guild McCommunist said:


> A franchise with two games that has been dead for years. Break out those wallets Nintendo, you've got a cash cow waiting to be milked!


 


WiiUBricker said:


> You said 15 years. Now you are making excuses.


Shenmue is technically a worthless IP. Had they have made a Shenmue 3, even if it was multiformat, it still wouldn't have made any profit at all for anyone, hence why there hasn't been a Shenmue 3. Sega has made some stupid decisions in the past but not continuing the franchise isn't one of them.

Personally I think it's one of those games that gameplay wise has aged horrifically, I loved it "back in the day" but when I played it a month ago I could not see why I did. It was so fucking tedious, I wanted to eat my own head I was so bored.

Sega could be a good investment only for the Sammy side which Nintendo could easily get back to being huge again.

As for Nintendo taking forgotten titles and getting their own teams onto them...no fucking way. Nintendo have enough on with many titles they plan (some of which never get continued) or that may come out and with people going "wah wah I want F-Zero/Metroid/Mother/StarFox etc" then to then deal with "wah wah I want new games in mediocre series like Altered Beast/Alex Kidd/Shenmue/Sonic Adventure/Shinobi etc", games which have no chance against Nintendo's own titles.


----------



## DS1 (Dec 23, 2012)

emigre said:


> I like how people think if Ninty bought Sega, there would be a revival of the relatively obscure Sega IPs.


 
What, you mean they're not making a new Dragon Force!?

Real talk tho, Disney should buy Nintendo.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Dec 23, 2012)

DS1 said:


> What, you mean they're not making a new Dragon Force!?
> 
> Real talk tho, Disney should buy Nintendo.


I now will have nightmares about such a thing happening for the rest of my life.


----------



## Ron457x2 (Dec 23, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> Am I the only one who suspects that if ninty buys sega, we are in for another Bayonetta fiasco?
> What I mean by this is the sonic the hedgehog 4 episodes have been great games on mobile platforms, however, if Nintendo purchased Sega, the next episodes would most likely be released only on Nintendo platforms yes?


 
Then it would be like the Rareware situation, where Sega can only develop for Nintendo HOME consoles
And Sega can continue making 3rd party games for the mobile market.


----------



## slingblade1170 (Dec 23, 2012)

I would love for Nintendo to own Sega.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Dec 24, 2012)

TyBlood13 said:


> I now will have nightmares about such a thing happening for the rest of my life.


 
A better fit and a cheaper buy would be for Disney to pick up Sony. The whole movie division thing and it would neatly package up more of the Marvel rights under one roof.  

Then Disney could have a huge digital distribution channel for its media, Sony would kind of win being able to offer Disney products on its PSN... Really wouldn't be a bad deal for either of them. 

OK now I will have nightmares... God of War 4 featuring Mickey Mouse as Kratos's most dangerous foe yet!!!


----------



## J-Machine (Dec 24, 2012)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> You know a new PSO is coming out right.


PSO isn't what I meant by wanting a "single player Phantasy star." I was thinking more along the lines of what the genesis had. A good single player sci-fi JRPG would be nice to have now that star ocean is kind of done now.


----------



## XDel (Dec 24, 2012)

emigre said:


> I like how people think if Ninty bought Sega, there would be a revival of the relatively obscure Sega IPs.


 
Why not, Nintendo is known for keeping it's old IP's alive. Why not bring Alex Kid and Wonder Boy into the next Brawler game? I could see it happening.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 24, 2012)

XDel said:


> Why not, Nintendo is known for keeping it's old IP's alive. Why not bring Alex Kid and Wonder Boy into the next Brawler game? I could see it happening.


 
Star Fox and F-Zero sure are strong, aren't they?

EDIT: And even when they do bring back an "obscure IP" (like Kid Icarus) they completely redesign it so it resembles nothing of the original game minus the name. Although in all fairness the old Kid Icarus games are awful so who could blame them for making a game that's completely different.


----------



## pokefloote (Dec 24, 2012)

No way. Phantasy Star Online belongs on Sony platforms.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 24, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Star Fox and F-Zero sure are strong, aren't they?
> 
> EDIT: And even when they do bring back an "obscure IP" (like Kid Icarus) they completely redesign it so it resembles nothing of the original game minus the name. Although in all fairness the old Kid Icarus games are awful so who could blame them for making a game that's completely different.


 
I wish they brought F-Zero back. God I miss that franchise.

I doubt this will happen. Actually, I KNOW this won't happen. But if it did... plz make Vectorman U.


----------



## Crimsonclaw111 (Dec 24, 2012)

All is going according to Nintendo's plan. Now Bayonetta and Vanquish will be Nintendo IPs, Sam and Bayonetta will be in Smash 4, and we'll all be happy. 

Nintendo should seriously buy Platinum instead though.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 24, 2012)

This would be pretty great. I'd love to see Sega put out more good games, and if they need Nintendos help to do it, then so be it.


----------



## OJClock (Dec 24, 2012)

but nintendo has no money ??? ?? ?


----------



## Chary (Dec 24, 2012)

OJClock said:


> but nintendo has no money ??? ?? ?


Since when?


----------



## dickfour (Dec 24, 2012)

If Rayman is still kicking ass it's within he realm of possibilities that a revamped Sonic could make a splash. I seriously doubt that would ever happen though


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Dec 24, 2012)

OJClock said:


> but nintendo has no money ??? ?? ?


Source? Oh right, you just made that up. My mistake.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Dec 24, 2012)

Pleng said:


> Even if this happens I doubt we'll see Daytona, Sega Rally or NiGHTS on 3DS so I don't think I really care..


Ummm....We already saw NiGHTS on the Wii so what makes you say that?


----------



## DrOctapu (Dec 24, 2012)

...Why would a successful company like nintendo shell out for a piece of shit company like sega?
Their developers made fucking Sonic 06, sega's hit rock bottom.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 24, 2012)

OJClock said:


> sega has no money


 
FIXD


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 24, 2012)

OJClock said:


> but nintendo has no money ??? ?? ?



My basic stocks/business info site does not seem to have a lot right now or we might be able to throw numbers around (as it stands stock price way down and having just developed and launched a new console would probably eat a chunk of anybody's bank balance) but is this not exactly the thing business loans are made for.


Re disney buying things..... well that would be an interesting move. I say go for it though "best interests" are not exactly what I might be said to have at various points vs wanting to have interesting things happen. I do feel the need to note that Disney did once make a lot of truly quality games (much like sega for that matter).


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 24, 2012)

Bryon15 said:


> But then there would be no more sonic games. And the last two (colors, generations) were really good.



Yeah which is not a major victory for SEGA because those two games where the ideas being rehash into new gimmicks. I want SEGA to stop putting new ideas of that stupid Sonic title and come up with something original for once. SEGA is almost like hip hop that's turnin into an awful rap/death metal spin-off! If SEGA can learn to stop over-complicating the game about a blue hedgehog that stops an obese mad man then we might get more unique level design instead of bullshit plot holes! 

The only one Sonic game I've enjoyed which was a spin-off, was Sonic and the Secret Rings.

Edit: I have stopped defending SEGA when they stop caring about their effort of making class AAA games. Although SEGA was nothing but a 'hype' company after all, they only exist because of Nintendo's competitive rivalry in the gaming industry. RIP SEGA, time to cut off jobs and start being an unimportant third-party company like JBL.


----------



## Bryon15 (Dec 24, 2012)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> That would be..... GREAT!!
> Miku in teh WEST!!!


I don't know who or what Miku is but some characters for the next smash bros was announced. And there is a girl in it named Miku.


----------



## ZenZero (Dec 24, 2012)

Bryon15 said:


> I don't know who or what Miku is but some characters for the next smash bros was announced. And there is a girl in it named Miku.


No.
Nothing has been announced for the new smash. Stop Trolling.


The big N wont buy Sega, but it would be great to see some partnerships between the two.

Nintendo should just buy the rights to Crash Bandicoot and resurrect that franchise however...


----------



## Bryon15 (Dec 24, 2012)

ZenZero said:


> No.
> Nothing has been announced for the new smash. Stop Trolling.


 
http://www.nintendolife.com/forums/news/first_official_survey_of_characters_for_next_smash_bros

You were saying?


----------



## ZenZero (Dec 24, 2012)

Bryon15 said:


> http://www.nintendolife.com/forums/news/first_official_survey_of_characters_for_next_smash_bros
> 
> You were saying?


Nothing has been announced for the next smash.
thats what i was saying.

a magazine doing a survey for what people want is not an announcement.


----------



## Bryon15 (Dec 24, 2012)

Still good chance of happening.


----------



## Fyrus (Dec 24, 2012)

Even if the survey had some populars characters, it's Sakurai's choice to decide to include them or not.

Officially, nothing has been announced regarding who will make it in.


----------



## Eerpow (Dec 24, 2012)

Bryon15 said:


> http://www.nintendolife.com/forums/news/first_official_survey_of_characters_for_next_smash_bros
> 
> You were saying?


Nothing was announced, it's just a list of popular characters based on a survey. There's no way they're going to make the goddesses from KI playable for example.

Hatsune Miku
Yeaaah... she doesn't belong there.
(here's me hoping Sakurai thinks so too)

Nintendo buying Sega... pfft, not happening.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Dec 24, 2012)

honestly, I think sonic colours would have worked better as a new franchise.
same with sonic... the one where he becomes a werewolf thingy.

well, not to say that sega couldn't make any good games anymore, but I don't really see a reason for nintendo to buy sega, unless it was sega's last straw or something. Then I guess it'd be better for nintendo to buy them if they'd otherwise be gone completely


----------



## ComeTurismO (Dec 24, 2012)

Meh, let's see how things go afterwards.


----------



## McHaggis (Dec 24, 2012)

FAST6191 said:


> My basic stocks/business info site does not seem to have a lot right now or we might be able to throw numbers around (as it stands stock price way down and having just developed and launched a new console would probably eat a chunk of anybody's bank balance) but is this not exactly the thing business loans are made for.


I don't think taking business loans is the done thing when you have plenty of money to cover it yourself. I'm sure their accounts have taken a bit of a beating in the last year or so, but I don't think that it will be hurting them too much. Rich bastards should give away more freebies


----------



## Pleng (Dec 25, 2012)

RchUncleSkeleton said:


> Ummm....We already saw NiGHTS on the Wii so what makes you say that?


 
Sorry... I meant NiGHTS into Dreams, not the horsecrap pile of heartbreak which was Journey of Dreams.
What I meant was, SEGA have done their re-releasing of said games, so even if Nintendo bought Sega, it's unlikely those particular games would come the way of the 3DS. Which is a shame because, other than being my favourite games in the world, I think they'd all look awesome in 3D. NiGHTS in particular.


----------



## Sop (Dec 25, 2012)

Nintendo needs to buy this, and Rare.

NO MORE SHITTY SONICS, AND BANJO KAZOOIES

NO MORE DREAMCAST 2 RUMOURS,  MAKE IT A REALITY NINTENDO


----------



## Fear Zoa (Dec 25, 2012)

Sop said:


> Nintendo needs to buy this, and Rare.
> 
> NO MORE SHITTY SONICS, AND BANJO KAZOOIES
> 
> NO MORE DREAMCAST 2 RUMOURS, MAKE IT A REALITY NINTENDO


 
No point in buying rare, none of the developers that made rare awesome are there anymore. 

Actually on second thought Nintendo should just buy Rares IPs back and give them to Retro Studios.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 25, 2012)

Sop said:


> Nintendo needs to buy this, and Rare.
> 
> NO MORE SHITTY SONICS


guess you never played colors or generations the sonic cycle WAS broken


----------



## DrOctapu (Dec 25, 2012)

Bryon15 said:


> http://www.nintendolife.com/forums/news/first_official_survey_of_characters_for_next_smash_bros
> 
> You were saying?


>Survey
This is an opinion thing, genius. The likelihood of miku being introduced is like zero.


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 25, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> guess you never played colors or generations the sonic cycle WAS broken


long time Sonic fan here.... Colors sucks
the last GOOD sonic game was Sonic & Knuckles


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 25, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> long time Sonic fan here.... Colors sucks


go play generations (PC version) than you can reply


----------



## Pleng (Dec 25, 2012)

Uh no the PC version of Generations was just awful. The 3DS version was a really decent sonic game. Not up there with Sonic 1 or 2, but good none the less.

The bit that got me was...



Sop said:


> NO MORE DREAMCAST 2 RUMOURS


 

...what have I missed?! When was the last Dreamcast 2 rumour?!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 25, 2012)

Every Sonic game in the last several years has been a case of "It's alright but [insert glaring issue here]". Minus Sonic '06 which was just "This game is fucking awful and goes into Superman 64 tiers of awful."


----------



## mario5555 (Dec 25, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Unfortunately Sega doesn't have a single worthwhile IP I can think of off the top of my head that hasn't been complete shit in the past *15 years*.


 
Wow...biased much.  Or just blind to quality titles...?

Complete list here.

http://www.gamefaqs.com/features/company/1432.html

Like WiiUBreaker mentioned if Shenmue III were to come out it would be one of the most highly anticipated titles of the last decade and would be high seller for Nintendo.

If Sega can make more Sonic games like Colors and Generations then Sonic will be a hardy franchise.

Sonic and Sega All Stars Racing is major competition to Mario Kart so I wouldn't dismiss that, quality title there.

Phantasy Star Online (while not my preferred version of the franchise) is still a popular game, and has many fans.

Yakuza, there are now what 6 games in the series, not popular or worthwhile huh? -_-

Skies of Arcadia would be welcome return, as it is a widely respected JRPG, and I believe fans would come back to play it.

Virtua Fighter continues to sell decently, but it's not the juggernaut system seller it once was.

Then there are other franchises they could mine again like Jet Set Radio, Burning Rangers, Shining Force, Panzer Dragoon and many other ripe IP's ready to be utilized, Sega is a shadow of its former self, but to dismiss them as not worth it and that nothing worthwhile has been produced in the last decade is silly and ignorant to say the least. And I didn't even include classic franchises that can be mined and brought up to current standards either, they have a long and rich history for a company founded by two American guys, hence (SE)rvice (GA)mes.

I understand your point, but its no where even close to being the truth of the matter.  If Nintendo does buy them I hope they use their new IP's wisely, since they haven't been the best caretakers of their own products over the last 10 years themselves relying on Mario, Zelda and Pokemon to bring home the bacon, so that's why I have mixed feelings about them buying out an old rival, especially if they don't have a plan for using their properties wisely.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 25, 2012)

You severely overestimate the popularity of Shenmue. It's what I call "Megaman Syndrome". Fans assume that since all they do is talk to other fans of the same franchise that it has a huge following. It doesn't.

Colors and Generations were still second-rate 3D platformers compared to like Super Mario Galaxy. Sonic has severely degraded from a possible "Mario killer" to a "let's follow what Mario does but worse." Even then both games have their complaints and you can't have a game that's just "alright" these days.

S&S Racing again is a second-rate Mario Kart clone although apparently the new one is actually pretty good.

Yeah, Phantasy Star Online is popular. In Japan. There's still a bunch of other markets it won't perform well in.

Again, Yakuza is popular in Japan, not much outside of it.

Skies of Arcadia is just some obscure RPG no one cares about. If something sells worse than JRPGs outside of Japan it's JRPGs no one has heard of.

Virtua Fighter has been completely squashed by bigger names like Street Fighter, Tekken, Soul Calibur, vs. Capcom games, etc.

Sega's properties are basically either past their expiration date or still glaringly inferior to the competition. I'm not being biased, really the only redeeming quality of the company is publishing some decent games like Bayonetta but even that's dwindling fast. Anarchy Reigns just barely made the cut and they aren't even publishing Bayonetta 2.


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 25, 2012)

Nintendo... I want Streets Of Rage 4
make it happen


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 25, 2012)

Pleng said:


> Uh no the PC version of Generations was just awful.


 
then get a better computer then.

fucking sonic boyz; you can't tell them and they NEVER listen

the cycle *WAS BROKEN*!

--- end of line ---


----------



## Pleng (Dec 26, 2012)

The Cycle was broken with Sonic 4 and Generations 3DS - NOT Colours and Generations PC.

My PC kicks arse by the way - doesn't make a crap game good.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 26, 2012)

I'll consider the Sonic Cycle "broken" when it makes a game on par with Mario games.

Like Sonic 1, 2, and 3 were of competitive quality with Mario 1, 2, and 3. Everything after that, not really. Sonic Generations basically had to be better than Super Mario Galaxy 2. It wasn't.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Dec 26, 2012)

Are we still discussing this crap rumor?!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 26, 2012)

You know what McGuild, despite how much I hate your somewhat one-sided POVs. You're right and this is coming from Sonic fan. SEGA have already forgotten everything that made them great, they can only please but so much sonic fans all around without getting the unstoppable backlash from being too gimmicky or serious. SEGA is now realizing that they can't rekindle that rivalry spark because they already have failed to show any 'true' potential about their company to a blue mascot. At least Sony did a selfish but right thing to sell their original mascot 'Crash Bandicoot' if they can't come up with original ideas to keep that franchise fresh. SEGA on the other hand still have sonic fans back to 1991 till now which the popularity in itself seem to be like a stock market. 

In my honest opinion, SEGA needs to put that blue bastard down for a good four years. They should start working on something else. If they can't do that then I hope their company begin to realize they only known because of Sonic and nothing else besides that.


----------



## MushGuy (Dec 26, 2012)

Pleng said:


> The Cycle was broken with Sonic 4 and Generations 3DS - NOT Colours and Generations PC.
> 
> My PC kicks arse by the way - doesn't make a crap game good.


What are you? Bizarro? How can you say that a half assed game like Sonic 4 broke the Sonic Cycle?


----------



## Valwin (Dec 26, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> guess you never played colors or generations the sonic cycle WAS broken


no it was not


----------



## ilman (Dec 26, 2012)

Pleng said:


> The Cycle was broken with Sonic 4 and Generations 3DS - NOT Colours and Generations PC.
> 
> My PC kicks arse by the way - doesn't make a crap game good.


 
How can you compare a Sonic game, which fails to live up to it's potential with bad physics, remade level ideas(Sonic 4 episode 1's level themes were all present in Sonic 1 and episode 2's - in Sonic 2) and is overall an average 2D platformer with a game that has the best classic physics since the Genesis days, best 3D level design(while keeping the speed up), tons of content and an awesome modding community?
I guess that every person has their own opinion, like the fact that I would prefer Sonic Generations over Mario Galaxy(yes, I said it), but to me Sonic Generations is miles better than what Sega calls Sonic 4.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 27, 2012)

So, this thread devolved into a demonstration of the power of closed feedback loops


----------



## henn64 (Dec 27, 2012)

MADKATZ99 said:


> Only a loser would sell out to Nintendo, you can't let the enemy win. It's like surrendering and becoming their slaves. Die with the ship Sega!..Or just keep doing what you're doing.


By that, do you mean failing?



ilman said:


> I guess that every person has their own opinion, like the fact that I would prefer Sonic Generations over Mario Galaxy(yes, I said it), but to me Sonic Generations is miles better than what Sega calls Sonic 4.


Both statements are so very true.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Dec 27, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I'll consider the Sonic Cycle "broken" when it makes a game on par with Mario games.
> 
> Like Sonic 1, 2, and 3 were of competitive quality with Mario 1, 2, and 3. Everything after that, not really. Sonic Generations basically had to be better than Super Mario Galaxy 2. It wasn't.


 
I agree with this 110% 

I enjoyed Sonic Colors on the Wii, but it was not on par with Galaxy in the slightest. I always thought that if Sega wanted to make a 3D Sonic game they should, but in the same breath they should have also given the 2D fans something to play too. 

I love the way Nintendo is handling it with the whole Mario franchise with doing 3D and 2D games. Sure they are not perfect games but they are at least enjoyable platformers. (I compare all platformers to Super Mario World on the SNES... lol) 

I totally loved Sonic 1-3 on the Genesis.


----------



## keran22 (Dec 27, 2012)

There are a couple of reasons that this won't happen. While I could see a merger as a distinct possibility (some kind of Sega-Nintendo company with both names in the title) I can't see Ninty simply buying up Sega. The cost would be too prohibitive - SEGA is currently very profitable, not least due to the wild success of its Football Manager series, which alone must be worth close to a hundred million. Those games are money making machines.

The merger idea I only suggest as a possibility and a very unlikely one at that. Probably never going to happen. But if it did, you know the Sega/Nintendo console would sell a lot of units. Even if it's just a handheld!


----------



## slingblade1170 (Dec 27, 2012)

So, when will we know for sure what is going on with the whole Sega/Nintendo thing?


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 27, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> long time Sonic fan here.... Colors sucks
> the last GOOD sonic game was Sonic & Knuckles


You must mean Sonic 3 & Knuckles, because Sonic & Knuckles alone was shite.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Dec 27, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> guess you never played colors or generations the sonic cycle WAS broken


 
Generations 
Colors D:


----------



## Pleng (Dec 27, 2012)

ilman said:


> How can you compare a Sonic game, which fails to live up to it's potential with bad physics, remade level ideas(Sonic 4 episode 1's level themes were all present in Sonic 1 and episode 2's - in Sonic 2) and is overall an average 2D platformer with a game that has the best classic physics since the Genesis days, best 3D level design(while keeping the speed up), tons of content and an awesome modding community?
> I guess that every person has their own opinion, like the fact that I would prefer Sonic Generations over Mario Galaxy(yes, I said it), but to me Sonic Generations is miles better than what Sega calls Sonic 4.


 
Well when you consider that not everybody is hung up on Sonic 4's physics, and some of us still manage to enjoy the game regardless. I don't think they're 'bad'. They're a little confusing at first, and definitely could be better, but I still found the game more enjoyable than Sonic 3...

The problem with Sonic Generations on the PC, for me, is that you the 2D levels are too busy, you can't see an enemy until you've been sunk, and even then it sometimes takes a few seconds to spot it. Also, the 3D gameplay. This is the biggest problem... 3D sonic sucks. 3D platformers in general suck. I mean Super Mario 3D Land *almost* didn't suck, but that was because it was *almost* 2D.

Now I know everybody has their own opinions and some people love 3D platformers. But if you don't, then you're screwed after act 1 of generations... you need to complete the 3D portion before you can play the next level. This was a massive flaw in the philosophy of Sonic Generations in general. On the 3DS it wasn't *quite* so bad because 'modern' sonic was surprisingly fun, but when I bought the game I expected that you'd essentially have 2 games. One game going through the levels as classic sonic, and one as modern sonic. But no, you need to complete both styles to pass. If you don't like 3D Sonic you're forced to play it just to get to the next 2D levels, and if you're only interested in 3D Sonic, you still have to trudge through the 2D levels to progress.

It's probably a great game for those who like both styles, but it alienates both camps who only like one style.


----------



## slingblade1170 (Dec 27, 2012)

So, what are you guys' opinions on the chao gardens in the Sonic Adventure games?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 27, 2012)

If this is true, I would feel really bad for the Sonic fans who Nintendon't play, if you know what I mean.


----------



## no_chocobo (Dec 27, 2012)

Everyone hates on SEGA, especially the newer Sonic games.  One question: have these games made them money?



slingblade1170 said:


> So, what are you guys' opinions on the chao gardens in the Sonic Adventure games?


 
I'm actually raising chao in SA1 on DC atm


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 27, 2012)

Sonic Adventure 3 with chaos garden. Wii u.

Make it happen Sega.


----------



## slingblade1170 (Dec 29, 2012)

Yes, I would love to see an actual Chao Garden appear in the next Sonic Adventure (if one is ever made).


----------



## AshuraZro (Dec 29, 2012)

Fuck Sonic Adventure. Just release a Chao Garden mobile app and watch the cash flow in!

In any event, I doubt Nintendo would buy Sega as the company would have less of an audience to target due to releasing on only Nintendo systems. Doesn't sound terribly profitable.


----------



## Devin (Dec 29, 2012)

Some people are going to go "Man what's wrong with you" but I want a Sonic and The Secret Rings remake. Of course I'd like a Sonic Adventure 3 on the Wii U more.


----------



## Chary (Dec 29, 2012)

Devin said:


> Some people are going to go "Man what's wrong with you" but I want a Sonic and The Secret Rings remake. Of course I'd like a Sonic Adventure 3 on the Wii U more.


Man, what's wrong with you!?

I liked Generations, and Colors was pretty good. Sonic 4 was disappointing, Black Knight was atrocious, and 06 nearly killed Sonic. 

If Nintendo were to buy Sega, some of the developers from Mario Galaxy could work on a 3D Sonic game, and we'd be set.


----------



## Devin (Dec 29, 2012)

;A; I liked Black Knight as well.


----------



## Chary (Dec 29, 2012)

Devin said:


> ;A; I liked Black Knight as well.


You are very ill.


----------



## ieatpixels (Dec 29, 2012)

Haven't read all the replies here, but I saw the video. I was expecting someone high up talking, who's this youtube hiphop gamer guy? What's his source?
It really doesn't look like anyone said this was might actually happen. Just all theoretical.

Although on topic, I see no upside to Ninty buying Segy. It's not like Ninten-don't neglect franchises and expected releases. We're already getting sonic appearances on Nintendo games too.
And there are Sega games exclusive to other consoles which would be lost. (Yakuza for example)
Most games, the serious ones at least, are and will be better on Xbox/Playstation than the gimicky Nintendo consoles. I for one would prefer a/the new Shenmue on PS3 than Wii U.
Maybe this rumor has came from the fact that Bayonetta 2 is Wii U exclusive and there aren't any name worthy Sega games coming to the other consoles soon. (Not counting PSO2 since it's for friggen phones.)

If anything I too believe them buying Sega would be the death of Sega.
Nintendo don't seem to have enough resources to keep their own first party and second party titles alive let alone more.


----------



## slingblade1170 (Dec 29, 2012)

I think Nintendo and Sega belong together and it wouldn't be the death of either. This buy will probably never happen or if it does it will be a long time from now.


----------



## Crimsonclaw111 (Dec 29, 2012)

"Not enough resources"? Nintendo? lol.

They got enough to sustain themselves for a long time.


----------



## Requios (Dec 29, 2012)

Crimsonclaw111 said:


> "Not enough resources"? Nintendo? lol.
> 
> They got enough to sustain themselves for a long time.


 
Perhaps. People are always talking about how bad Nintendo sucks, and yet the Wii has still managed to outsell the PS3 and 360. That's not to say the software lineup was strong though. Their handheld market, however, is something that will remain strong for a good while. True, they've been making annual losses, but so have Sony and Microsoft. Just because a company is making annual losses, that doesn't mean they're doing piss poor. Part of it is economy, and part of it, according to sales statistics anyway, is that people have taken more interest in iPads and iPhones over the last couple of years.

As for the whole Nintendo buying Sega rumor, I'm still a little unsure of how it would turn out. I feel like Sonic would be the only franchise they would salvage from it. Hopefully though, they would actually help make it better. The only Sonic I purchased after the Genesis days was the Sonic Mega Collection and Gems Collection for the Gamecube. To this day, Sonic CD and Sonic 3 & Knuckles remain my favorites. Otherwise, Valkyria Chronicles was the only worth while release from Sega on the current generation of gaming.


----------



## tysonrss (Dec 29, 2012)

Say goodbye to multiplatforming Sonic, but I guess most Sonic games are on Nintendo systems anyway.



Requios said:


> Perhaps. People are always talking about how bad Nintendo sucks, and yet the Wii has still managed to *outsell the PS3 and 360*. That's not to say the software lineup was strong though. Their handheld market, however, is something that will remain strong for a good while. True, they've been making annual losses, but so have Sony and Microsoft. Just because a company is making annual losses, that doesn't mean they're doing piss poor. Part of it is economy, and part of it, according to sales statistics anyway, is that people have taken more interest in iPads and iPhones over the last couple of years.
> 
> As for the whole Nintendo buying Sega rumor, I'm still a little unsure of how it would turn out. I feel like Sonic would be the only franchise they would salvage from it. Hopefully though, they would actually help make it better. The only Sonic I purchased after the Genesis days was the Sonic Mega Collection and Gems Collection for the Gamecube. To this day, Sonic CD and Sonic 3 & Knuckles remain my favorites. Otherwise, Valkyria Chronicles was the only worth while release from Sega on the current generation of gaming.


Lol funny considering Wii has a bunch of lackluster games, I should know. I have one.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 29, 2012)

Devin said:


> Some people are going to go "Man what's wrong with you" but I want a Sonic and The Secret Rings remake.


At least you are different. I rather have a sequel or a new story tho.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Dec 29, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> Nintendo... I want Streets Of Rage 4
> make it happen


 


I totally agree with you man   i want streets of rage 4 to be made too weather nintendo buys sega or not, SOR FTW!!!


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Dec 29, 2012)

dj4uk6cjm said:


> I totally agree with you man  i want streets of rage 4 to be made too weather nintendo buys sega or not, SOR FTW!!!


 
I would rather Capcom make a new Final Fight game... lol don't get me wrong SOR was good but I liked Final Fight better.

Now if only some one could convince them that HD 2D is really cool combined with some 3D elements but going total 3D is not needed for a beat em up...

Kind of wish companies wouldn't try so hard to make every game 3D, sure FPS games require it and some games really are fun and do a great job in 3D. I think many games would have been hits if they had not tried to force them into 3D.

Sonic, MegaMan, Castlevania, Street Fighter, the list of victims is pretty bad.... I am sure I could think of many more but my mind is trying to block them out.


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 29, 2012)

PsionicRoshambo said:


> I would rather Capcom make a new Final Fight game... lol don't get me wrong SOR was good but I liked Final Fight better.
> 
> Now if only some one could convince them that HD 2D is really cool combined with some 3D elements but going total 3D is not needed for a beat em up...
> 
> ...


the n64 and ps era... that's when everything went to the toilet

btw... as much as I love the first Final Fight, the sequels pail in comparison with the Streets Of Rage games, being 2 the better one.

Go and play this fan game... these guys spent 8 years making it

sadly, SEGA shut down the project to "protect his IP rights"


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 29, 2012)

PsionicRoshambo said:


> Kind of wish companies wouldn't try so hard to make every game 3D, sure FPS games require it



on rails?

Edit- N64 and PS1 when things went downhill. Ignoring what we have now one of the pinnacles of 2d (16 bit era 2d was awesome but took talent to pull off- pretty much anyone could focus on game mechanics on the later systems and code somewhat sloppily) and at a point where things were still routinely outrageous? I would not disagree that the 3d stuff from that era has aged incredibly badly but downhill is not a term I can get behind.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Dec 29, 2012)

That's the SOR fan game I played back in august of 2011  it's an amazing game people, you can download and play it here 
	
	



```
http://soronline.net/sorr_downloads.htm
```
 this is what a streets of rage 4 game should look like.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 29, 2012)

tysonrss said:


> Say goodbye to multiplatforming Sonic, but I guess most Sonic games are on Nintendo systems anyway.


 
Except for a good portion of Sonic games.


----------



## d.d.d. (Dec 31, 2012)

I'd really like to see this happen as for me, old Sega died a long time ago. New Sega (post DC) died too. Now all I see them doing is publishing some good games made by other teams but not doing enough for marketing them (Platinum). Nintendo could do that easily and get the IPs and actually do something with them.
Dare I dream for F-Zero GX2?


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 1, 2013)

Well if Nintendo does buy SEGA, Sonic will only be a joke character i.e., another secret character you can unlock in a Mario Party game. I don't see Nintendo doing anything with SEGA but bragging rights for them to call Yugi Naka out and show how much he fails at keeping his corporation from falling to the ground. If Nintendo is like that of course.

 Nintendo don't always give their fans what they want, they still have yet to make another new Starfox game, new F-Zero game and any other hidden gems they have made but never given it a reboot.


----------



## Chary (Jan 1, 2013)

I'd kinda like a new Jet Set game, and a Nintendo-made Shenmue 3 could be pretty interesting, if done right.


----------



## Shubshub (Jan 1, 2013)

If Nintendo Buys Sega

-2 Years From Now-
Ninega Presents... Sonicmon Red, Sonicmon Blue
649 All New Sonic Characters to Collect WOOT
Transform them back into Pokemon by Trading with the Pokemon Games
lol


----------



## Bryon15 (Jan 22, 2013)

I just noticed that the video was removed again. Which further shows that this could be true. So I re-uploaded it with only the relevant part.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 22, 2013)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> Sonic, MegaMan, Castlevania, Street Fighter, the list of victims is pretty bad.... I am sure I could think of many more but my mind is trying to block them out.


That list is stupid.

Sonic: Sonic Adventure, SA2, Sonic Generations, Sonic Colors, these are all fantastic games. The bad ones was just Sega being stupid, not fixing bugs, putting little effort into everything because they knew it would sell no matter what.

MegaMan: I don't know much about this, but Megaman has had some good 3D games hasn't he? Or hell has he even had an actual 3D title? I dont know.

Castlevania: The only bad Castlevania games I can think of is the N64 titles, and that's mainly due to the N64 itself and the developers not having any idea how to do a work around.

Street Fighter: Wait... what? Uh... what? I'm legitely confused by this. There hasn't been a single 3D street fighter game. There's been a 2.5D in terms of Street Fighter IV, that's it. But that's a good game. Tekken and Dead Or Alive do it as well.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jan 22, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> That list is stupid.
> 
> Sonic: Sonic Adventure, SA2, Sonic Generations, Sonic Colors, these are all fantastic games. The bad ones was just Sega being stupid, not fixing bugs, putting little effort into everything because they knew it would sell no matter what.
> 
> ...


 
I liked Sonic Colors I liked the first Sonic 3D game on the Dreacast but compared to the first 3 games on the ancient Genesis they are not as fun.

Yes there are 3D Megaman games you probably never played them because quite frankly they all sucked donkey balls. 

Did you not play the PS2 Castlevania games??? I don't blame you...  The latest versions might be better but to me they look like God of War and if I want to play God of War I am going to load up God of War.

Check out Street Fight EX... 

At least Street Fighter made something of a comeback the last 2 games didn't completely suck ass. 

Sorry but even when the games managed to "fix" the issues, they still for the most part pale compared to the 2D games... every single one of them.


----------



## Bryon15 (Mar 5, 2013)

Video was removed again. Uploaded it to videobb this time. It's still processing.


----------



## Kurt91 (Mar 5, 2013)

All of the 3D MegaMan games sucked? Have you played the Legends series? Those games were awesome, and I can't believe we got screwed out of a third game!


----------



## Jay Clay X (Mar 5, 2013)

I dont think this can be possible, but honestly Nintendo has been proved to manage business better than sega, with sega being part of nintendo it can be just great, I cant imagine what nintendo can do with jet set radio, space channel 5, shenmue, ristar, comix zone, phantasy star, nights, sonic, vectorman, well personally I'm big fan of old days  sega games, Im sure Nintendo can treat this joys with cleverness to get them on the stage once more time.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Mar 5, 2013)

Im calling BS on this one till I see real evidence heard this rumour a few times before....

and for the love of god I hope its not true, In my own personal opinion Nintendo are having trouble keeping some of there own IP's down to earth let alone (if this is true) taking on sega's ones


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 5, 2013)

Kouen Hasuki said:


> Im calling BS on this one till I see real evidence heard this rumour a few times before....
> 
> and for the love of god I hope its not true, In my own personal opinion Nintendo are having trouble keeping some of there own IP's down to earth let alone (if this is true) taking on sega's ones


 
What do you mean?

Also, way to bum a 3 month old thread, you bastard.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Mar 5, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> Also, way to bum a 3 month old thread, you bastard.


 
I wasn't the original bumper  Bryon15 is


----------



## Jaems (Mar 5, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Unfortunately Sega doesn't have a single worthwhile IP I can think of off the top of my head that hasn't been complete shit in the past 15 years.


 
Really?

Also, Sega now owns Relic Entertainment.

EDIT: Sorry, just realized this thread is old as fuck. Still found it quite odd no one mentioned Sega's presence in the grand-strategy genre, having owned Creative Assembly for quite some time now.


----------



## henn64 (Mar 24, 2013)

dj4uk6cjm said:


> That's the SOR fan game I played back in august of 2011  it's an amazing game people, you can download and play it here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. YES. YUSSSSSS!



Guild McCommunist said:


> Except for a good portion of Sonic games.


The original 4+lock-on, Dreamcast. That's it. Generations, Colours, Unleashed (Day) were great, as were Heroes and All Stars Transformed. Don't get me started on Riders, though.


----------



## Master Mo (Mar 24, 2013)

I think SEGA definitely still has some ongoing franchises that are still strong and worth it. For example:

-Sonic (obviously - and btw going strong lately with Colours, S4:Ep1&2, Generations)
-House of the Dead
-Virtua Fighter
-Phantasy Star Online (the new one looks phenomenal!)
-Yakuza
-Valkyria Chronicles
-among others

Also they`d get the older IPs which they could try to revive, such as Skies of Akadia and others.

But in the end it is a matter of price.


----------

